#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT Befund rechtes Sprunggelenk >

## stodty

Hallo, 
ich bin am 22.11. auf Arbeit mit dem rechtem Fuss umgeknickt. Es wurde  geröngt und ein MRT wurde auch gemacht. Und bei dem versteh ich leider  nur Bahnhof. Vielleicht kann mir den ja hier jemand erklären! 
Erbebnis: 
- Komplette  Ruptur     des Lig. fibulotalare anterius
  Diskretes Spongiosaödem/Avulsion im talaren Ansatz anterior
- Keine osteochondrale Läsion. Keine  Fraktur     oder Infraktion
- Z. n. alte Weber A- Fraktur     DD Os subfibulare
- Geringer Gelenkerguss im OSG und USG lateral betont. Leichte posttraumatische
  Peritendinitis der Peroneussehnen
- Subcutanes Weichteilödem lateral
- Der zusätzliche Einsatz der Fettsättigungstechnik diente dem Ausschluss eines
  Kontusionsherdes bzw. einer trabekulären  Fraktur    
Sabine

----------


## Christiane

Hallo Sabine 
Es geht hier um die Sprunggelenke des Fußes.
Das vordere der 3 Außenbänder ist komplett gerissen. In diesem Gebiet ist auch eine Schwellung vorhanden. Frische Knochenbrüche und Knorpelschäden sind nicht vorhanden. Es ist nur eine ältere, offenbar ausgeheilte Fraktur erkennbar. Die Sehnen der langen Fußheber sind infolge der Verletzung leicht entzündet. 
Mit Sport und längeren Fußmärschen solltest du dich zunächst zurückhalten. Zum Ausheilen braucht der Fuß in den nächsten Wochen Ruhe. Lege dein Bein zwischendurch auch mal hoch und kühle. Je nach Befund wird dir der Arzt auch eine Schiene zur Entlastung verschreiben. 
Gruß Christiane

----------


## stodty

Hallo, 
danke für die Antwort.
Die erste Woche hatte ich so einen Tapeverband dran und danach habe ich eine AirCastschiene bekommen, die ich 6 Wochen tragen soll. Und jetzt hab ich noch Krankengymnastik verordnet bekommen.
Was mich nervt ist, dass ich immer noch schmerzen beim laufen habe.
Das mit der Fraktur wundert mich auch. Hätte ich das nicht eigendlich merken müssen?

----------

